# ,  / > Icom >       IC706, FT857,FT100D?

## next

( )   ICOM 706 MKIIG, YAESU FT-857, YAESU FT-100 D     .     ,       ...  , ,     ?

----------


## -2

> 857        
>    .
> ----         
>        ( .  --
>     )


 -   ?   :Laughing:  
  -   706- .    ,  . 817,857,897 -   ,   -   ,  ,  .

----------


## Valerie

- 7062.        4    .          .      0.5  .    -  .

----------


## Serg

,   FT-100 D          .... :(
          ,   706  857,       ...

----------


## LY1A

Ja za FT857!
 A esli tot malenkij displeij nu nikak nepodhodit - togda IC706

----------


## 4Z5PM

> -  FT100D!


            ...   ,        . -706  - ,   3- .

----------


## ES4RZ

.     .

----------


## 4Z5PM

, .    ,    ,  .      ,      .      ,   . 

     ,        .  ,        ,    ?  ,       ?  ICOM 706    !         .   .        SWR -     ?  ! 

FT-857D - ()  ,  2-    ,    -    , * -* ,    ,   2-.  ,    -  . 
    ,      ,  - "     ** ".... ??    ?!!    ,     , ,     ** ?   ,    ...  :?

----------


## Windk

,   857,    ,     ,  ,     ...  :Smile:

----------


## Set-up

next 
     IC-718.        - http://www.qrp.ru/ _(   QRP   )._

----------


## Set-up

4Z5PM 
  .         IC-718.         . 
             . ,    ,     -  _     ._
____________________  _______
73

----------


## 4Z5PM

,    ! -    .   - "    ...)... TS-480 -   -  !   VHF/UHF -    . 
 ICOM-718   , -       .  .

----------


## 4Z5PM

, ! ))

----------


## K6VHF

> ( )   ICOM 706 MKIIG, YAESU FT-857, YAESU FT-100 D     .     ,       ...  , ,     ?


  ICOM 706 MKIIG !!! !
  ! 
    ,   !

----------


## 4Z5PM

,   Yaesu 
http://www.radio.bhinstrumentation.c...adio_mate.html

----------

